# Pineridge Wood Stove -- looking for info



## benway (Sep 27, 2019)

Greetings. First time participant.
Just moved into a house with a "PINERIDGE Genuine Wood Stove" insert, shown here along with its Warnock Hersey tag. I don't have a ton of experience with wood stove inserts and I've been trying to find manufacturer info and/or manual on-line about this unit but can find nothing. House seller did not use it during their 7 years in the house so he had no info. I just had chimney camera-inspected and cleaned, so that is good to go. If anyone knows anything about this brand I would greatly appreciate learning the good-bad-ugly about it, or where I can pick up some documentation about it.

Many thanks.  - Ben


----------



## Juliezzz (Nov 29, 2020)

This stove is awesome! I have the  exact one at my house. I bought it from the classifieds for $50 and tonight is the first night of fire in it! We love it cuz its so big compared to our old one. It was very heavy and a pain to go from rectangle to round but you dont have to do all that so thats good. Im not sure if theres a manual for it but every installation is kinda custom I think. The front adjuster knob controls the intake air is all I know. But I was surprised to see the exact stove I have for sure!


----------

